# Anybody know about BCAmerica bicycles?



## rideahiggins (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a LBC call me about some BCAmerica bicycles the had the were still new in the box. They have since taken and assembled all of them. There was a Lotus (made in America) Azzuri (spelled correctly), Sabre, Comet, Citicross, Bridgestone XO-3, Gold Eagle. I know these were mostly low end bikes and I realise these aren't that old 1980"s or so but given the near perfect condition would they be worth anything.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried to find info on this brand before with little luck. Made in Allentown PA and was eventually bought out by big company.


----------



## kc0yef (Aug 4, 2011)

*BCAmerica*

I just picked up an OLD mountain bike I thought it was C@@L and very heavy 

found this...

http://bikeusainc.com/ http://bikeusainc.com/

Bicycle Corporation of America
2811 Brodhead Rd., Bethlehem, PA 18020, United States
(800)225-2453, (610)868-7652, (610)868-6335 fax, http://www.bikeusainc.com

Bike USA Inc is a Pennsylvania corporation founded in 1995. Located on the eastern side of the state of Pennsylvania, Bike USA Inc has a 50,000 sq. ft. warehouse and office facility. This central location and large warehouse facility let us provide reliability and timeliness in todays fast paced premium environment.

We invite you to compare our bikes with anything else in their class. Our new-product team devoted months dialing in the specs on the hills surrounding our Pennsylvania facility. Their efforts resulted in the best that modern mountain bicycles are all about – no hype – no nonsense – no untested over-the-edge technology, just the finest bike values available today.

This website outlines the basic features of our premium all-terrain bikes and highlights some of the other product that makes us unique. Many of our bicycles also feature componentry from world class companies that contributed technical expertise to their creation.

Ride safely, always wear a helmet, take care of nature, and have fun.

Steve Green
General Manager
Bike USA Inc.


They have some cool special needs stabilizers 
http://bikeusainc.com/special-needs/stabilizer-wheels/ http://bikeusainc.com/special-needs/stabilizer-wheels/


----------



## kc0yef (Aug 4, 2011)

Willie (William) Ehrlich was born in Budapest, Hungary on April 23, 1928. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willie_Ehrlich

Willie grew up in Hungary until the Hungarian Revolution[when?] when he and his wife, Agnes, fled to Austria. In 1950, Agnes and William arrived in Camp Kilmer, New Jersey where they were treated as refugees. Willie re-located to Bethlehem, Pennsylvania where he remains living at the age of 82. Ehrlich is best known for his survival of Auschwitz Death Camp, Leader of the Hungarian Revolution[citation needed], President and Owner of The Bicycle Corporation of America, and Head Coach, Owner, and Founder of the Pennsylvania Stoners Soccer Team.[1]
[edit]
wikipedia


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 4, 2011)

I ended up buying the USA made Lotus. It's too tall for me to ride but I like the way it looks in my collection.


----------

